# HeavenlyDetail vs PerformanceVW Front cover car Nov 2010



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well this detail was done over 2 days and in preparation for a photoshoot for a feature in Novembers edition of PerformanceVW magazine aswell as front cover.
The car was done for a guy called Luke Massey who runs Plush-Automotive who in my opinion are one of if not the best ice installers in the uk aswell as doing one off projects and full interiors. He is currently working on projects for a guy in the USA who has shipped his seats etc across the pond for luke to work his magic on and also has an interior from Australia along with door cards all being fitted out with a bespoke install which will then be fitted when shipped back , such is his outstanding quality.
Luke has won most major awards for his work and his cars have all been front cover of various magazines as have his customers some spending over 50k on interiors and ice setups.

The car in question is a mk5 Golf which has been transformed into a slammed work of art and Lukes company is the uk supplier and distributor of the air suspension setup.

The car was sprayed in a lamborghini grey with a green and purple fleck which looks outstanding. The interior is from an Audi RS4 cabriolet and all work is done by Plush including the RedBull fridge and digital control in the rear one of many trick additions to the car.

we decided from the outset to glaze and wax the car as luke wanted a wet look but knowing that Celeste over glaze has some sealent properties it was a natural selection for me on this car and i believe it worked well.

This was also a preparation ready for Players the VW show which luke eventually won best in his class.

Not a major write up as i struggle for time these days but a few photos before the video.

As the car turned up










Carbon bonnet before










Carbon bonnet after 50/50










some correction work all done with hexlogic pads and 3m waffle and 3m polishes



















Car then glazed after correction with DA with Ezcreme



















and buffed off










interior all treated with zaino products



















then hand waxed with Celeste Dettaglio and left to cure for 15 minutes










and a few final shots



























































































and the full video with walkround


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic work Marc, bonnet looks so sharp, great video:thumb: What is the spot pad that you're using in the early pics. Next one, what sort of durability do you get from the Celeste?

Nick


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Absolutely amazing work again Marc, fantastic depth and clarity on the paintwork! Car looks beautiful. Well done. T


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work, that interior is mental.

Is that EZ Creme Glaze a favourite of yours then? And would a sealant sit properly on top of it?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice work car looks the works too


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mark fantastic work :argie:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work Marc. Without a doubt, Plush's work is floorless. The man has some serious skills.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

stunning car,cracking work aswell :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice work on a not so nice car


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

that is one tidy Golf.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Nearly as shiney as it is low


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work but should of been in Max Power not PVW.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

I love this car...!!! See it at ED38X and fall in love!

Superb job!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Superb work mark as always :thumb: A good finish to lukes work aswell and i have seen loads of his work at shows ect at it is amazing and he also given me one of the best quotes i have heard in a while and always think about it when i am detailing 
*" Do what you love, love what you do and deliver more than you promise. " *
I think its an ace way to look at life.??


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

great work mate love that car:argie:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Fantastic work Marc, bonnet looks so sharp, great video:thumb: What is the spot pad that you're using in the early pics. Next one, what sort of durability do you get from the Celeste?
> 
> Nick


God now you,ve got me as i have loads of different spot pads but i think its a festool one , actualy id have to check as im not 100% sure , i felt the consistency of the foam and it was what i wanted.
Durability is always a tricky subject because i could say my own car is into many many months but its garaged so should do , all i can comment is that its done 12 weeks happily on a couple of outdoor rs focuses but would think much more than that and id be fibbing to say it wont start to wear. The thing with Celeste ive always stated from the start is that the looks of a car are paramount to me not durability so had i decided to ask for something trhat would last like 476 i would have a trade off with visuals and im not prepared to do that , the whole point of the wax was to give what i feel is a combined wax/sealent look with massive bling and for the owner to enjoy the wax and use it not wait 5 months before reapplying , if thats the case buy 476 because it isnt my philosophy , my philosophy is everyone on here is here because they love detailing and waxing their car for the ultimate look therefore use it and keep that look. I bet there isnt one person on here with a collection who doesnt itch to get out and play with their car.



alan_mcc said:


> Nice work, that interior is mental.
> 
> Is that EZ Creme Glaze a favourite of yours then? And would a sealant sit properly on top of it?


Yes , not because celeste is made by chem guys but because it always delivers without fillers and gives me an almost perfect look before waxing to compliment it. Dont get me wrong i always mix and match , im not blinded by one brand i simply do what i think is correct for the car at the time.
Ive never had a problem with jetseal sitting over ezcreme personally.



*MAGIC* said:


> Great work but should of been in Max Power not PVW.


I dont see why Robbie?
Did you go to Ultimate Dubs? Id say 50% of all Golfs there were modified in some way and your forgetting this car sits on air so this is slammed on the floor , it also is used as should be intended at correct height and has stage 2 revo remap and its driven not parked up under a bubble , its his daily drive , his other show cars are bubbled.
Then theres the display of Vw,s at Vagkraft in Downsview park Toronto which is covered in the magazine , 70% of the cars on display are as radical if not pushed further. I think times have moved on and the standard car which used to hit front cover with a bonnet bra are long gone , theres always the purists but how boring would that be. I think the air and wheels alone were hitting 10 grand so its an investment that will reap him many awards.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work Marc :thumb:


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job mate, what products do you have used on the wheels?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Great work again Mark! Seen the mag and, like his all Luke's work, it's immense :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome mate :thumb:

that looks sooooooooooo glossy :thumb:

i was actually looking at this in the mag the other day and thought it looked like it had a pro's touch,

the interior is top notch and i too can vouch for his work :thumb: one of my customers has a S3 on air and a custom re trim,


one thing that really stood out to me on the car was the custom door cards, eithen the fuel cap release has been moved and it looks like it came from the factory like that :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks cracking that Marc.
I thought ez creme had fillers of some sorts though?
I was going to ask you if that was a good bed for celeste now im due its arrival.


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work! You certainly made that car "cover-worthy."

-Kody-


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks awesome Marc, love that carbon bonnet.


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

love this car. looks even better in the metal


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to give such an indepth reply marc. Just always good to know the sort of life you expect from a wax, might be a replacement for my BOS. Couldnt agree more with your philosophy:thumb:

Nick


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Looks cracking that Marc.
> I thought ez creme had fillers of some sorts though?
> I was going to ask you if that was a good bed for celeste now im due its arrival.


As far as im aware it doesnt and to be honest if it has the slightest amount id like to think there was nothing to fill as i ipa wipedown anyway and being as i was ultra fussy on this paintwork im happy no imperfections were left.
To be honest if i were a manufacturer id put fillers in everything anyway because it can only be a positive for car care enthusiasts helping achieve a better result , its only us as perfectionists that prefer something without to satisfy ourselves that we have a pure finish with no masking.
Ez creme seems to be a very good base along with virtuabond which is such an under rated or lesser known product that isnt mentioned as much , it also gives a superb finish. If i had gone another route i would have probably gone hd cleanse because i think that would have looked awesome on this paintwork before celeste aswell.


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Mean looking car & superb detailing!!:buffer:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

superb work :thumb:

my philosophy is everyone on here is here because they love detailing and waxing their car for the ultimate look therefore use it and keep that look. I bet there isnt one person on here with a collection who doesnt itch to get out and play with their car.


nail on the head there marc


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Hear! Hear!


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice Work there!

And a lovely looking car!!

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

seen this at Edition. Got talking to the guy, and sounds like he has more plans for the car 

Nice work fella


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> As far as im aware it doesnt and to be honest if it has the slightest amount id like to think there was nothing to fill as i ipa wipedown anyway and being as i was ultra fussy on this paintwork im happy no imperfections were left.
> To be honest if i were a manufacturer id put fillers in everything anyway because it can only be a positive for car care enthusiasts helping achieve a better result , its only us as perfectionists that prefer something without to satisfy ourselves that we have a pure finish with no masking.
> Ez creme seems to be a very good base along with virtuabond which is such an under rated or lesser known product that isnt mentioned as much , it also gives a superb finish. If i had gone another route i would have probably gone hd cleanse because i think that would have looked awesome on this paintwork before celeste aswell.


Virtua bond was one I was looking at along with wet mirror finish.
I recollect a chat with Dave some time back when looking at a complete CG set up ( which I never went on with, why I dont know ) amd it sounds as though virtua bond is a staple product for the wax.
Cheers for the info dude.:thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great..


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Marc! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Fantastic work Marc!

Read the feature and it was awsome, think the car is amazing too!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Great work


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

great work, lovely looking motor too


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Brilliant work mate! Not a car I'd like to own but very interesting and unique all the same. Looks like Westwood and Xzibit have overseen the work, lol.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

stunning work marc - Im liking the pics & detail of workmanship


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Stunning work as always Marc :thumb: I've been watching this build for some time now peeking in on the MK5 forum.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

uber cool. The carbon bonnet came up crystal clear. Lovely.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

beautiful stuff once again


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome car, love the attention to detail on this car, the install etc he has done is proper nice great work as always marc:thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

saw this at edition and loved it


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

fantastic work, why does he have an audi steering wheel though?


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good Job :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> fantastic work, why does he have an audi steering wheel though?


Because anything V.A.G. goes

Excellent detail Mate:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning on the outside,not sure on the interior but different


----------

